# Musings



## Harold_V (Dec 22, 2009)

My schedule is rather unorthodox, being a night person. 

My day began today with my visiting the two boards I moderate. Afterwards, a breakfast (at 1:30 PM) of English muffin and coffee, then a departure for a trip to the "big city". We do our shopping only once each week, if for no other reason, it's 26 miles to town. We travel to the nearest city, where there are numerous stores, so we can fill all our needs. Onalaska, where we live, has only a couple small stores, so it borders on the impossible to fill one's needs totally. 

I had ordered an adapter cable for our printer, so it could be connected to our new computer. It was ordered online, and was waiting for me at the post office, some 7 miles distant. 

Imagine my surprise when I was handed two packages! (They do not deliver packages here. We must pick them up at the post office).

Sure enough, my cable had arrived, but imagine my delight when I opened the second package, shipped to me by our very own 2002valkyrie.


Tim and I had worked back and forth via email, on his first batch of gold. He had experienced numerous problems, perhaps due to venturing beyond acceptable procedures (those known to yield proper results). I had encouraged Tim to read Hoke, and to follow some simple instructions to the letter, so he could recover from his missteps and get on with the business of refining gold. I had provided what I hoped was good and proper guidance, with no expectations of any reward aside from enjoying his success. That made the very nice bottle of Crown Royal he sent all the more appreciated. 

Thank you, Tim, for the very generous and thoughtful gift. I am thrifty enough that I don't buy Crown Royal for myself, in spite of it being my favorite Canadian Whiskey. I will cherish each and every drop, and think of you and your family as I imbibe occasionally.

I'm very proud of your success. I'm even more proud to have read that you now understand the significance of reading Hoke. 

Well done, Tim. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Dec 22, 2009)

That was just cool. 8)


----------



## Palladium (Dec 22, 2009)

I've got something pretty cool to tell everyone, but it will take me awhile to type it. I'll get to it in the next day or two. I've been busy. I'll be in Nashville tomorrow morning and back in Huntsville before making my final stop at 7pm in Birmingham. Wheeeeee.

A Diamond bracelet for a loved one$ 10,000

2 Tickets to the Super Bowl game of the decade $ 5,300

A 7 mile trip to the post office and a bottle of Crown from a friend......... Priceless !!!!!!


----------



## Oz (Dec 22, 2009)

Harold, that gave me goosebumps. Is it not so great that no matter the token, to not only know that you have made a difference in someones life, but that they appreciated it?

This only confirms what I had thought in reading Valkyrie's posts, he is a stand up guy.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 22, 2009)

Oz said:


> Harold, that gave me goosebumps. Is it not so great that no matter the token, to not only know that you have made a difference in someones life, but that they appreciated it?
> 
> This only confirms what I had thought in reading Valkyrie's posts, he is a stand up guy.


Understand that I was not kind to Tim. Initially he was slow to pick up the ball, so it got to the point where I suggested that, maybe, I wasn't the right guy to help him. Instead of taking offense, he knuckled down and got it done. 

I believe I understand how that may have been. I'm a slow starter with things that are confusing to me. Computers are a good example. Often we are willing, but we appear to lack the necessary tools to perform properly. Once acquired, however, look out! I am firmly convinced Tim is everything you suggested----a hard worker and a stand-up kind of guy. It was totally amazed that one day he no longer made inquiries, then shortly thereafter he posted his success, along with a picture that tells no lies. I expect he will enjoy success in his refining venture. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Dec 22, 2009)

Harold, 

You have been accused in the past of being a bit on the cantankerous side of things and I have commented in the past that every old school machinist (that is worth his salt) I have ever met is this way (I hope most understand this is a compliment).

Many people see the wonders that can be produced out of a good machine shop and want to be taught to do the same thing. The difficulty is that few have the discipline, perseverance, and attention to detail that is required of the task. 

Refining is very similar in that regard, if they lack the determination to deal with an exacting non-apologetic old school tutor, then chances are they lack the correct attributes to be a successful refiner. This saves you personally much grief and wasted time dealing with daydreamers. 

I too was amazed at how rapidly he went from problems, to buttons with fine crystal structures. I know it took me longer than that before I could make such a fine end product, as I would imagine it did most of us. He listened well.


----------



## Irons (Dec 22, 2009)

That's great Harold.  

I can understand. I started out in school to be a machinist and I can see how what you learned in that trade was a great help. Just being methodical and accurate are good habits to learn, whatever skill one tries to master.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 23, 2009)

Oz said:


> Harold,
> 
> You have been accused in the past of being a bit on the cantankerous side


You're too kind! :lol: 

I do not suffer fools gladly. I'm willing to be helpful, but I expect undivided attention. I have far better things to do with my time than to waste it on morons that fancy themselves clever and have nothing in mind aside from being contrary. I have no use for individuals that run their mouths and can't back what they say or promise. 



> I have commented in the past that every old school machinist (that is worth his salt) I have ever met is this way (I hope most understand this is a compliment).


I do, indeed. I am also painfully aware that you are correct in your assumption. One does not succeed in life by coasting, never applying one's self to the task at hand, and certainly not be being clever and ignoring good and useful guidance. In order to be successful, especially when conditions may not be favorable, one must be the best, and perform at a level of perfection. There's a world full of mediocre people, most of whom can compete in favorable times, but it is the cream that rises to the top when things get tough. I chose to be cream, thanks, in part, to one very good tutor that had faith in me when all others did not. I take my work seriously----------one of the reasons I enjoyed success in both of my careers. 

I am the result of years of hard work and constant improvement. I hope to pass that to others. Only the serious of mind need apply :!: 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Dec 23, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> I chose to be cream, thanks, in part, to one very good tutor that had faith in me when all others did not.



Perhaps it would be helpful to some to hear where you received your ethics from. If not it would tickle my fancy to hear you talk about it if you were in the mood this evening.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 24, 2009)

Oz said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > I chose to be cream, thanks, in part, to one very good tutor that had faith in me when all others did not.
> ...


This inquiry has not gone unnoticed. It has, however, given me cause to pause and take stock of myself. 

An answer is not easy. I truly believe that most of us grow endlessly. My ethics evolved, in spite of having been taught right from wrong at an early age. 

I'll think on this a little longer, then I'll try to provide some insight. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Dec 25, 2009)

Harold,

Ethics are never easy, and if one quits growing they are as good as dead. Harsh but true in my humble opinion. 

Anyone that knows squat about the refining business knows how unethical the vast majority of the industry is. You have spent considerable time in your posts saying that it does not have to be that way. In fact, you have pointed out that although on the surface of things it may seem that one may hurt themselves by being honest in the short term, that in the end it pays off even if one cares not about the moral or ethical implications of their actions. 

Perhaps it was improper of me to ask of you to share from your past but you had made the comment “I hope to pass that to others”. There are indeed things beyond refining that you can benefit others if you choose to share. My thought, since I find myself in agreement with you on ethical grounds, was that you could perhaps share with others given your years in this world how you have come to the conclusions you have that have formed these principles in your life. 

It is obvious to anyone that reads what you write (agreeing or not) that you speak from conviction. I will say that if you care to indulge me in this, that it may be nice to hear of your youth and how that “having been taught right from wrong at an early age” has evolved.

I am fully aware that this is way off topic with refining and if I am the only one interested in this story then perhaps it should go to a PM conversation between us. I do however feel that there are members of this forum that could benefit from your experience in this “non-refining” topic.


----------



## butcher (Dec 25, 2009)

what do you mean non refining topic?
that is refining well ok maybe not metals.


----------



## Refiner232121 (Dec 25, 2009)

> two boards I moderate


Hi Harold
I have heard you mention this before.
Since you are saying it in here than it is not private or secret.
I was wondering if you moderate other forums


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 25, 2009)

Refiner232121 said:


> I was wondering if you moderate other forums


Yes, one other, which I have moderated since 2003. It relates to steam, machining, model engines, welding, foundry and pretty much anything metal shop related. If you're interested in exploring, here's a link:

http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/index.php?sid=500d8615629b58c78d55248bc595327a 

Unlike this board, registration is by approval, and you must be registered to see pictures that are hosted on the Chaski board. Approval for registration is based on one's interest in the related topics. The board is run under strict guidelines----no profanity, no religion, no politics and no flaming. 

Harold


----------

